# New Grizzly G0457 Resaw Bandsaw



## blackcherry

Nice looking saw you got there, enjoy and stay safe…Blkcherry


----------



## ND2ELK

Looks like a nice saw. I am sure it will give you many years of service. Thanks for posting.

God bless
tom


----------



## chriswright

Great looking saw. Glad to see you had such a great experience with Grizzly.


----------



## cosmicturner

You will love having a bandsaw glad your luck was better than mine with Grizzly they make good stuff but there shippers are meat heads in my area


----------



## a1Jim

congats on your new saw thanks for the review


----------



## Xtreme90

Nice saw!! Glad to c ya choose grizz.  oh ya, just like jeffrey said above don't let shiping discourouge you if u ever had damage. , The shippers in my area are also meat heads with a fork lift.


----------



## michaelray

Good thing I got it when I did. Just got the new 2010 Grizzly catalog today and the price went up about 30.00 bot including shipping.


----------



## dmorgantx

I am so JEALOUS!! I've been wanting to order one of these too. Unfortunately no Christmas bonuses this year so it will have to wait until I can save up a bit. Great pictures- thanks for sharing and feel free to take and share more! 

BTW- did you take these pictures with a wide angle lens? Just looks stouter than the other pics I've seen and I was wondering…

Thanks!


----------



## michaelray

dmorgantx - No wide angle lens. They seemed a little skewed when I took the initial photos so I adjusted the perspective in Photo Shop.


----------



## blackcherry

The people over at Timber Wolf are having a deal on band saw blades, buy 3 get one free. I've used there blades for year and I'm quit satisfied with performance. Customer service will walk you though your needs for re-sawing blades. I believed the total cost was around 70 bucks with shipping compare to one wood slicer blade at 30 bucks not including shipping. I know the wood slicer is a great blade but for value I'll stick with timber wolf. Enjoy you new saw and stay safe….Blkcherry


----------



## michaelray

Thanks for the info Blkcherry. I've read quite a few posts on here mentioning the Timber Wolf blades. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Mccoywoodworking

I was seriously planning on buying a Grizzly bandsaw this coming weekend after payday until i saw the price jumped! very irritating because ive been saving for a long time to get this saw. Your lucky you got it when you did.


----------



## scrapjockey

I have purchased several Grizzly power tools including their 8" jointer. I have never had a problem with any of them until I purchased the G0457 Band Saw. This is my third band saw. I just sold my Delta 18" saw as it was simply more than I needed, and prior to that I had a Craftman band saw. My problem with this saw is two . First, the tension adjustment indicator is nowhere close. I can understand it being off somewhat, but this one is not even in the ball park. My Delta was right on. The second is the installation of the 3/4" blade. The upper hinge on the bottom door keeps the blade from fitting in the slot. In addition, I cannot get anywhere close to the tension indicated on the indicator. My first thoughts were that I purchased the wrong size blades but after checking the Grizzly catalogue, the 106" blade was appropriate.

There is chance here that I am a complete doofus and have done something wrong. As a matter of fact, I hope that is the case. Can someone out there give me some direction? Thank you.


----------



## michaelray

Hey scrapjockey,

I put a 3/4" blade on mine recently and lifted the doors off the hinges to put it on. Only took about 5 minutes. I had more trouble getting it in to the slot betweek the lower guide bearings.

The tension setting on mine seems to be pretty much in line with the indicator. Did you try contacting customer service or looking though the manual for troubleshooting? Don't have mine in front of me so I can't remember if it has anything about troubleshooting the tension. It's possible it didn't get adjusted properly in the factory.


----------



## scrapjockey

Hi Michaelray,
Didn't think about removing the door, but at least your solution lets me know I am not alone. I did indeed check the troubleshooting section of the manual and it was silent on this issue. When I was having problems installing the 3/4" blade I called Tech Service and while being attentive, said they had not heard of this problem. He said he would have their tech people look into it. I also had major problems fitting the blade thru the lower guide bearings, but managed it. Blade changing on my Delta and my Chraftman was a breeze which makes me think I am not entirely the problem.

Did you do the "blade fluttering" tension adjustment as called out in the manual? No matter how loose I set the tension adjustment, I could not determine if my blade was "fluttering" or not. This may be one of the "relative" things as there was nothing obvious to me. Good idea about contacting tech service again about the tension issue.

Thank you for your thoughts and let me know if you were able to determine blade fluttering.


----------



## michaelray

I did do the "blade fluttering" as in the manual and could barely make it out, which I attributed to the fact that the blade was much heavier and may not flutter as easily as a thinner/narrower blade (could be way off base on that though - not an expert). But my final adjustment hit pretty close to the indicator and my resaw cuts were easy to make and pretty smooth so I never gave it much though past that.

Doesn't the manual call for backing off the guide bearings when adjusting the tension? That might be something to check as well.

Michael


----------



## scrapjockey

I did the fluttering thing with the guide bearing backed all the way off. How easy does your tension adjustment work? I did learn that the release handle had to be in the locked position while adjusting or it was hard to adjust. Even at that, movement of the wheel is difficult. The fact that your indicator is pretty close tells me something is wrong with mine. I am going to go thru the set up again, but it pretty much comes set up in that respect.

Thank you for your comments and suggestions. I will take another look at the whole thing tomorrow.

Gene


----------



## JimE

I am interested in this bandsaw. Do you have any regrets buying it?


----------



## scrapjockey

Personally Jim, I would not buy it again. I would look at the Delta or General 14" bandsaws. I wish now that I had kept my Delta 18" saw. I like Grizzly and I have had good luck with them in the past, but this saw has flaws that make it other than user friendly, at least to me.

Gene


----------



## michaelray

Hi Jim. I can't compare to other saws as this is the only one I've owned. But I've never had one regret that I purchased it. Part of that is due to the fact that I was able to get a discount and free shipping. Also in part to the customer service I received when asking for a refund of the lift gate fee. The last and largest part has been the sheer enjoyment of using the tool - especially since I was using a jig saw prior for my curved cuts and no resaw capability whatsoever.


----------



## craftman813

I'm about to buy my first "real" band saw. My Craftsman 12" just died. I plan on resawing hardwood including oak, hard maple and walnut. I like the features on the 457 and the power behind it. Your comments sold me!

Just wondering how long the cord is. I have a 220 outlet that's mid height on the garage wall. I plan on running another one but it will have to wait till the fall.

Thanks in advance for your help and comments.


----------



## JimE

John,

I considered this saw for a good while and looked at others as well and decided to buy the Laguna LT14. It cost a lot more but I feel you get a heck of a lot more for the money. It's designed with resawing in mind. The 1" resaw blade is also pricey but its awesome! Check out their blade guides too. There is no comparison with any other guide on the market. It comes set up for 220, you can order direct from Laguna and have it shipped directly to your shop. I encourage you to check out their web site http://www.lagunatools.com and watch their demos. It's well worth the investment.


----------



## michaelray

Hey John. Not sure how long the cord is. Maybe 6 ft. Doesn't come with a plug. If you go to Grizzly's website you should be able to find a link for the saw and download the manual. The specs should be in there. No reason you couldn't add a longer cord.

My 220 outlet is also about 48" off the ground and I have plenty of cord. I usually loop the cord up over the top of the saw and let it dangle over the blade tension lever. Just so I'm reminded to tension the blade before turning on the saw.


----------



## michaelray

just a side note. the workshop/garage this is pictured in no longer exists in this form. It's now a master bed/bath. raised the floor up off the concrete and insulated it. the spot were the bandsaw once was is exactly were i lay my head to sleep at night. - that is when i wake up off of the couch.


----------



## craftman813

Michael,

Thanks or your response. I'm out of town now but when I get back home I think I'll purchase it. By the way the price is $895, but it's on sale for $850. Not sure what you paid for it. They are including A 6" fence.

Thanks again,

John


----------



## craftman813

Jim,

Thanks for your comments. I checked out the LT14 band saw. Now I'm jealous. It's a little too pricey for me. The cost of the Grizzley 457 was even more than I wanted to spend.

Thanks

Again for your help.

John


----------



## michaelray

John

Can't remember exactly what I paid but I think I got close to 200 off. It was a holiday special and they were offering free shipping at the time.

Michael


----------



## craftman813

Michael,

I got my new Grizzly 457 band saw a couple of weeks ago. Everything you've said about it is right on. But I seem to have a small problem. When resawing 8/4 oak, 6" high the wood tends to tracks to the right away from the fence. The end result is the end of the piece is less than I need for my projects. I replaced the origanal blade with a 1/2 resaw blade with 4 TPI.It cuts the wood like it's buutter but I can't seem to fix the fact the wood keeps floating to the right. All the guide bearings look to be adjusted correctly. Any help would be appreciated.

John


----------



## michaelray

Hey John,

By no means am I an expert at this. But from what I know this sounds like it could be a tensioning problem. Has that been checked here.

I've been able to use a 3/4" blade before and cut some decent size chunks of wood without having it track that far off. I would double check all the top and bottom guide bearings as well.

Not sure if Grizzly online would be able to offer any assistance or if you tried to call them.

Good luck!


----------

